# Controller for wheel chair motors



## Cricket (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi!
I'm new here. I'm building a tricycle (see photos) and I'm trying to find a good controller. I scavenged two working wheel chair motors with tiny, high torque gear boxes. I only intend this contraption to move about 5mph, so huge torque is more important than speed. What can you recommend in the way of inexpensive DC motor controllers? I actually have the super cool wheel chair controller but it isn't appropriate for my needs because it faults so easily and just stops working. Low voltage? Fault. Only one motor? Fault. Motor wire loose? Fault. Unexpected amperage load? Fault.

The motors are built for a 24v system but they will spin at 12v. I haven't tried them at anything above 24v. I am looking for a motor controller that can handle 24v or 36v and a lot of amperage. I don't know the amperage of these motors but I did manage to kill at 10A PWM that I had sitting around. ;-)


----------



## Cricket (Sep 13, 2014)

As a follow up, does anyone think that I can go wrong trying to use a Curtis PMC SepEx DC Motor Controller 24-36v 400 Amp controller? I know that it is major overkill for what I'm trying to do, but would it work? What do electric car fanatics think of this style of controller? I think I found the spec sheet with a wiring diagram and I think I can just use anything that outputs 0-5v to control the speed. Is that right?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Cricket said:


> As a follow up, does anyone think that I can go wrong trying to use a Curtis PMC SepEx DC Motor Controller 24-36v 400 Amp controller? ...


Hi Crick,

Since you felt the need to ask, I'd say it is a bad idea to attempt to use that Curtis SepEx controller. I'm fairly certain those are PM motors, and you have 2, so it would involve a major hack to the Curtis to get it functional and require a program pendant or PC SW which cost like $800. If you were familiar with the controller, SepEx motors and had programmer access, you might have a chance. But then you would not have asked the question 

An older series motor type Curtis control would work for you, like the model 1204.

Regards,

major


----------



## Cricket (Sep 13, 2014)

Major,
Thanks for the heads up on the reprogramming kit and issue with two motors. I'm looking at the Curtis 1204 on eBay and I see a pretty wide range of prices. I'll keep an eye out for them and I'll be sure to find a manual/spec sheet before I actually buy it.

If I do go with the 1204 model, what issues should I expect to deal with? Are they pretty fool proof or is there some classic "crap, it died" kind of problem that I need to look out for?

Thanks!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Cricket said:


> If I do go with the 1204 model, what issues should I expect to deal with? Are they pretty fool proof or is there some classic "crap, it died" kind of problem that I need to look out for?


Straight forward. RTFM  4 big wires & 3 little wires. I'd say as simple as it gets. Do the 2 motors in parallel.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 13, 2014)

I can handle the stuff that comes in a manual and I will definitely put them in parallel. 

I'm not here for a manual, I'm here for the great experience that you can't find in a manual, like suggestions like "Oh, btw, it overheats if it's upside down" or something weird like that.


----------

